# Black Water Check Valve B&b Model 571



## John46

I have a 2012 Outback 277RL and when I went to connect the separate hose to the BW tank inlet connection for the first time this season all hell broke loose last Saturday.Discovered the part is flawed when I called BB in the States (they are sending me the current redesigned part this week)) and in the meantime had water spray all over the underside of the bathroom sink and had a flood take place over the entire trailer floor.Not Good.So beware of this part in your RV.Replace asap if you can.The part is located in the bathroom cabinet right under the sink.


----------



## Gr8daggett

We have a 2011 277RL and have only used the BW Sprayer 3-4 times.
Send the DW into the bathroom each time to watch under the sink.
I am thinking I should get pro-active and replace it ........


----------



## Gr8daggett

Where is BB? Looking for the proper part ....


----------



## Bill & Kate

I eliminated the whole thing - re-routed the piping directly to the outside connection, then put one of these on the outside hose connection. may not meet code, but since I only hook this up when I am using it, I feel pretty confident I won't back feed into a water system.

Home Depot


----------



## John46

Gr8daggett said:


> Where is BB? Looking for the proper part ....


----------



## John46

You can call 1-574-259-7838 or 1-888-965-2244....BB Molders are located in Mishawaka,In...postal 46544. You can go to their website and the part B&B Model 571 is shown.


----------



## Bill & Kate

John46 said:


> Where is BB? Looking for the proper part ....


[/quote]

If you really want the cheapie OEM valve, here is one link: BB Vacuum Breaker

Here is the link to a thread on the Forest River Forum that goes into more detail Forest River Forum


----------



## TTNewbie

We had our parts replaced under warranty last year and it did no good at all. Same problem so we just don't use it, which is a bummer.


----------



## Gr8daggett

Thanks *robertized*.
Ordered the parts for your fix to give me better peace of mind.


----------



## MJV

Funny ????? We have had no problem with ours. I do blow it out with compressed air in the fall. M.V.


----------



## DFG

ob277rl said:


> MJV even with the brass replacement, it will need to be purged with compressed air for winterization. This valve is easy to forget about when closing up the trailer for the winter. Good Luck.


----------



## DFG

ob277rl- are you recommending a separate purge to the vacuum breaker or the black tank washer?


----------



## DFG

Thanks for the clarification. Going forward I will have someone in the bathroom to check for leaks when flushing and winterizing the black tank flushing system.


----------



## villui

My vacuum breaker leaked profusely when we tried the sewer line flush. Do I need to get that line repaired prior winterizing water lines?


----------

